# Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?



## Kiki (23. Juni 2007)

Moin !
Ich habe meinen Teich umgebaut. 
Nun habe ich vor den hinteren Teil abzutennen und als eine Art "Pflanzenfilter" zu   verwenden, nun bin ich mir aber noch nicht schlüssig wie ich das realisieren kann. Die Suchfunktion hat mir leider auch noch nicht richtig geholfen. 
Also :
Der "Filter" ist ca 2m lang, 60cm breit und so ca 60cm tief.
Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht, ich trenne den Teil mit ´ner Mauer ab, die so ca. 5-10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche aufhöhrt, ab. Darauf kommen Bruchsteine, wodurch das Wasser wieder in den Teich laufen kann. 
Wie baue ich den Filter am besten auf ? :crazy:


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo

will denn Keiner ?

Also 
zum Begriff , ein wirklicher Pflanzenfilter wäre z.B.  so was oder ein mit Lemna minor  bestücktes Absetzbecken aus dem regelmäßig "geerntet" wird.
(übrigens sehr effektiv ! und völlig zu Unrecht missachtet )

was sonst so unter Pflanzenfilter verstanden wird sind meist hübsch bepflanzte Teicherweiterungen .
Nett , ...nicht schädlich  

aber 

auch kein Filter !  

effektiv sind bepflanzte Bodenfilter 

die sollten auf ihrer Länge vollständig durchflossen werden 

eine Drainageschicht die zu Revisionarbeiten noch erreichbar ist 
wäre schön

ICH würde so bauen:

erst eine Schicht Porotonsteine  (die Löcher in Strömungsrichtung)

darauf ein Lochblech um das Substrat von der Drainage fernzuhalten ,
einen Kontrollschacht bis zum Grund z.B aus Kanalrohr 

das Substrat Lava oder gebrochenen Blähton

am Ende des Filters ein Absetztbecken und dann einen Überlauf in den Teich

zur Bepflanzung nur __ Iris oder __ Schilf .

Den Einlauf aus dem Vorabscheider würde ich frei sichtbar von oben auf das Substrat machen und die Oberfläche höher als den Wasserstand anlegen.


über die Suchfunktion findet man aber schon noch ne ganze Menge hier zu Pflanzenfilter     oder Bodenfilter 


mfG


----------



## Kiki (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Super ! DANKE
Ich dachte mir das ich das ganze als eine Art Filter einsetzt, deshalb auch Pflanzenfilter. 
Ich bin noch in der Bauphase und noch für alles offen. 
Der "Link" ist ja ganz nützlich, danke, aber so ganz verstehe ich das noch nicht !
Ich stelle nachher mal ein Foto ein, wenn ich es noch schaffe.:beeten:
Was ich noch nicht verstehe ist die Sache mit der Absetzkammer. Wie soll die denn aussehen ?


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo

die Absetzkammer am Schluss hat mit der Funktion des Bodenfilters
nichts zu tun .
 ICH habe es so gebaut zur Funktionskontrolle und zum Absaugen . 

Das Primäre am Filter ist der möglichst große und vollständig durchspülte durchwurzelte Bodenkörper !


mfG


----------



## thias (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo,

was soll denn eigentlich heraus gefiltert werden?
Denn das bestimmt dann auch die Art des Filters.

Schadstoffe im Wasser, Ausscheidungen, Ammonium etc.
Dazu brauch ich Bakterien, die sich im Kies oder Filtermatten bevorzugt ansiedeln.
Wenn man nicht extensiv Fischzucht betreibt oder Hausabwässer einleitet, düfte das das geringere Problem sein.

Wenn man zu viel Algen, sprich Nährstoffe im Wasser hat, geht das nur mit Pflanzen, wobei Unterwasserpflanzen dort die effektivste Arbeit leisten.

Wenn man Schwebeteilchen heraus holen will, braucht man entweder eine Sedimentationsstrecke oder einen mech. Filter, der allerdings ständig gewartet werden muss.

Mein Filter sieht so aus:
Mit Schwerkraft sauge ich vom Boden des Teiches (mit dem sich absetzenden Mulm) das Wasser in den Filtergraben. Dort sind sehr viele Pflanzen gesetzt, besonders auch Unterwasserpflanzen, den die holen die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser. Im ersten Teil kann sich auch das Sediment ablagern. 
Die "Wurzelpflanzen" bauen das Sediment ab bzw. ein.
Am Ende des Filtergrabens befindet sich ein Kiesfilter. Durch den sauge ich mit einer Pumpe und Drainrohren das Wasser nach unten ab. Im Kies sind auch Pflanzen gesetzt, deren Wurzelbereiche durchströmt sind. Wichtig ist aber die vorgeschaltete Sedimentationsstrecke, damit alle Schwebeteilchen sich vorher abgesetzt haben und nicht den Kies verstopfen.


----------



## Kiki (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo !
Also ich wollte eigentlich die Nährstoffe und Schadstoffe ( Ausscheidungen, Ammonium ) aus dem Wasser filtern. 
Zuerst wird das Wasser durch einen normalen mechanischen Filter geleitet, dann wollte ich das Wasser noch zusaätzlich durch die Pflanzen leiten.
Die Idee mit den Poroton Steinen finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, darauf dann das Substrat aus Lava und dann das ganze mit Pflanzen besetzen.
Ich dachte da so an Binse und __ Iris. Ich habe vor das Wasser aus dem mechanischen Filter vorne einzuleiten, durch den "Filter" und dann hinten wieder in den Teich.
Könnte das so funktionieren ?


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo Kiki,



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte das so funktionieren ?



 

Als Vorfilter würde ich zu einen Spaltsieb raten.


----------



## Kiki (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Gut !  Werde ich mal drüber nachdenken. 
Kann ich die Pflanzen direkt in die Lavasteine pflanzen oder sollte ich das ganze dann noch mit Kies abdecken und dann die Pflanzen einsetzen?:crazy:
Wie lange braucht der "Pflanzenfilter" wohl bis der sich eingespielt hat ?


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> Gut !  Werde ich mal drüber nachdenken.
> Kann ich die Pflanzen direkt in die Lavasteine pflanzen oder sollte ich das ganze dann noch mit Kies abdecken und dann die Pflanzen einsetzen?:crazy:
> Wie lange braucht der "Pflanzenfilter" wohl bis der sich eingespielt hat ?




ja 
nein 
33 Tage


----------



## Kiki (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

DANKE !


----------



## Kiki (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo !
Noch ´ne Frage : 
Ich mauere den "Pflanzenfiter" zum Teich hin ab. Das ganze wollte ich mit der EPDM Folie "überziehen" und dann sollen oben als Abschluß ( die letzten 20cm ) dicke Natursteine drauf. Wie bekomme ich die Zwischenräume dicht, damit das Wasser den ganzen "Filter" durchläuft und erst am Ende in den Teich fließt ? Ich wollte es mir eigentlich ersparen das ganze mit Folie abzudichten, dann müßte ich die Folie ja wieder ankleben. Das sieht ja auch nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Kiki (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo ! 
Keiner eine Ahnung ?


----------



## karsten. (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo

soo dicht brauchst Du es innerhalb des Teiches gar nicht zu bekommen 

eine zweite Folie in den Filter gelegt sollte vollkommen reichen 



mfG


----------



## Kiki (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Pflanzenfilter anlegen ?*

Hallo !
Mit der 2-ten Folie sieht´s nicht so toll aus finde ich. 
Und außerdem wollte ich sicher gehen, daß das Wasser den gesammten Filter durchfließt, bevor es wieder in den Teich kommt.


----------

